# [SOLVED] Overclocking 560Ti



## Deathykins (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been very happy with my card, until I picked up Red Orchestra 2 yesterday. To reach that 60FPS mark, my visuals seriously suffer, which in turn, makes the boost redundant - It is either have a slower reaction time or a shorter view distance.

So, I have decided to overclock my GPU. However, I have never overclocked before and am terribly afraid to do so. Is there any way that anyone could give me tips to successfully overclocking my 1GB 560Ti?

I don't know if my other components are important, but I have:

Intel Core i5-2500 3.30Ghz Processor
4GB Dual-Channel DDR3 1333MHz CL9
MSI H61MU-E35 Motherboard
V3 Gaming LC120ZS Asetek Zero-Service Liquid Cooling
500W PSU


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

What brand power supply is that? 500W is the minimum requirement for the 560TI. Power supply's degrade over time and you risk damaging your new card if that power supply isn't up to par. TSF recommends Corsair, XFX and Seasonic units. You should probably get a 650W or more before you even consider doing any overclocking.


As for overclocking in general, I believe Nvidia provides a free utility for overclocking.(I'm not much of an overclocker, so someone else will be able to answer your specific question better.)


----------



## Deathykins (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

I'm not really sure. I ordered my PC already built from V3 gaming. The spec's in the receipt they sent me only says "500W Standard Power Supply."


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

If you open up your case, there is usually a sticker on the PSU that will tell you the brand and all the other specs. PC Manufacturers do tend to skimp on the quality of PSU's as a way to cut costs. To put it simply, not all 500w PSU's are made the same. They tend to not be able to deliver the wattage that they advertise and the wattage they do deliver degrades over time. Even if yours is a quality brand, its the bare minimum wattage for that card so it would be very wise to upgrade.


----------



## Deathykins (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

Alrighty, thank you. I'll pick up a 650W PSU as soon as I am able to!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

500W is very underpowered for the power hungry 560ti. You need to be at 750W with a good quality PSU.
If the PSU was included from an online builder the probabilities of it being a low quality unit are very high.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the GS or CX Series) are top quality.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

Whos the manufacturer of the video card? 
MSI, ASUS, etc


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*



loda117 said:


> Whos the manufacturer of the video card?
> MSI, ASUS, etc


As Tyree pointed out you need at least a 750w PSU for the 560Ti. I've got the Asus DirectCuii 1gb version with a Corsair HX750w PSU and I overclock mine to 950/1100/1900 (Core, mem, shader) and it runs perfectly. The thing is however the Asus card has a much better Heatsink design than the reference design and your results will vary depending on brand of card you have. For reference my box states a MINIMUM of 550w PSU with 38a on the 12v rail. Add 30% to that and you get a figure of 715w required taking other components into consideration. So upgrade that PSU before it's too late and you damage your card.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

The reason I have asked is that now a days the software for overclocking comes with the graphics cards so can be used to over clock without having to tweak voltages or anything in the BIOS


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

Johnny1982 said:


> As Tyree pointed out you need at least a 750w PSU for the 560Ti. I've got the Asus DirectCuii 1gb version with a Corsair HX750w PSU and I overclock mine to 950/1100/1900 (Core, mem, shader) and it runs perfectly. The thing is however the Asus card has a much better Heatsink design than the reference design and your results will vary depending on brand of card you have. For reference my box states a MINIMUM of 550w PSU with 38a on the 12v rail. Add 30% to that and you get a figure of 715w required taking other components into consideration. So upgrade that PSU before it's too late and you damage your card.


I just got the 560 Ti (hooked up to my Corsair HX1000). Which software do you use to overclock yours? Asus SmartDoctor?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Is the card Asus? If it is you can download their over clocking software from their site


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

loda117 said:


> Is the card Asus? If it is you can download their over clocking software from their site


Yup. Thank you, that's what I have done. Was just wondering if he used a different one, as I don't recall a setting to tune shaders in mine.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*



ssd-tweak said:


> I just got the 560 Ti (hooked up to my Corsair HX1000). Which software do you use to overclock yours? Asus SmartDoctor?


The program I used is specific to Asus DirectCUii Graphics cards ONLY. It does not support other Asus branded cards only those which have the DirectCUii heatsink design. When I adjust the Memory, the Shader freq automatically increases. The program I used before I found Asus's GPU Tweak was MSI Afterburner, looks and works very similar to Asus's GPU Tweak. What I like about the GPU Tweak program, is that as you increase you Core Freq, it's automatically linked to the GPU core voltage slider, which just makes it easier.

I'll post a screenshot later of Asus's GPU Tweak so you can see what it looks like, but will only be later, as I'm still at work now.


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

That sounds good. I'm at work too, and I do have the DirectCUii version. Thanks


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*



ssd-tweak said:


> That sounds good. I'm at work too, and I do have the DirectCUii version. Thanks


I actually struggled to find the program, cause all the links just point to the benefits and no download option, not even on Asus's website. I'll see if I can post the link for the download as well.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

if you have the driver DVD with that graphic card if you browse under utilities you will have that program


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll investigate. I so seldom use the included software anymore, as it's often outdated and the interwebs provides the latest anyway. I'll sort it out.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

My driver disc only comes bundled with GamerOSD and SmartDoctor. 
Here's the link for the ASUS GPUTweak: http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/MATRIX_GTX580_P2DIS1536MD5/#download

I've attached a screenshot as well from the program and it comes with it's own custom GPU-Z, quite cool looking.


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

You have confirmed my suspicion. I like the dark GUI. Almost home fm work, and will give it a whirl. Thanks heaps for the linky!


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*



ssd-tweak said:


> You have confirmed my suspicion. I like the dark GUI. Almost home fm work, and will give it a whirl. Thanks heaps for the linky!


It's a pleasure mate. Don't worry it links you to the GTX580 download page and just select your OS and you can download from there. It should work, it's about 20,5mb. The 4 preset overclocking profiles is also very handy, that was mine on it's highest I can go before crashing.


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*

Worked like a charm. Thanks. Me like:tongue:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 560Ti*



ssd-tweak said:


> Worked like a charm. Thanks. Me like:tongue:


Glad to be of assistance and glad you like it.


----------

